# help with elements



## ggparker14 (Dec 15, 2011)

Can I get others opinions on chief complaint and number of elements in this HPI?

Per EMS, patient's family called 911 because he/she has not been eating or drinking for the last week, worried that the patient may be dehydrated. Patient with known metastic breast cancer having chosen to avoid aggressive treatment of same. Patient states he/she is in no pain, no nausea, thinks that he/she has been eating and drinking enough and not sure why family called 911.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Willingham (Dec 15, 2011)

It is really hard to establish some elements because it sounds like a past history but, maybe you could count one element as constitutional (no eating or drinking) and the other duration(last week).  Don't know if this will help???


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 15, 2011)

You can use the nausea as associated signs/symptoms.  You could use the information about the breast cancer as modifying factors.


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Dec 15, 2011)

you have 4 elements in your HPI: Context, Duration, Associated Signs and Symptoms, and Modifying Factors. Your CC is: "not eating or drinking"

Context: worried pt may be dehydrated

Duration: for the last week

Asst S&S: no pain no nausea

Modifying: metastic breast cancer


----------



## JudyW (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree you have 4 elements.  It is so nice to see so many people on the forum willing to help each other.


----------



## JudyW (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree you have 4 elements.  It is so nice to see so many people on the forum willing to help each other.


----------



## ggparker14 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the help.


----------

